# Better late than never



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I kept meaning to get a picture of Mikey for the fall picture thing. I LOVED ALL the pictures everyone did. I can't even find the thread now (doing real good here  )

Anyway Mikey came back from the groomer today so I thought, "better do it now Lila!!!"

Notice the background in the second picture is different. I guess Mikey didn't like the two scarecrows together or the girl scarecrow got mouthy and he had to take her down


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love the grooming job! He looks so very handsome!! Does he keep the bandana on??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice ! See now you have a really good picture. I added mine late too  And I cant find anything on the forum.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Mikey looks just wonderful in his fall fling wear!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is such a great haircut! Love it! Cute photo.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great photos. His grooming is very nice. Best of all, however, I love what he did to rearrange your fall decoration. Wonder what was going through his mind? I'd love to know, wouldn't you?


----------

